# Film Score Themes & Development Sketches



## gwscores (Jan 13, 2020)

I thought I'd share with all of you one of my "theme development sketch projects" that I use to explore ideas in preparation for a feature film score.

In this case, it was the score for "Go Fish" (2019), an animated feature film.

This project contains all my initial ideas for themes and their variations, as well as some other ideas.

Some of these are pretty rough, while others are fairly detailed and fully orchestrated.

All of them are really just fragments of ideas that would later be fleshed out and incorporated into the final score against picture.

Thought you guys might enjoy seeing this. It's a really fun process and makes the job of scoring 90+ minutes of music FAR more enjoyable and a great deal faster.



*Cue List:*

1:35 Theme A (Main Theme) 
2:20 Theme A (Variation) 
3:25 Theme A (Light Variation) 
3:53 Theme A (Danger Variation) 
4:22 Theme B (Villain) 
5:21 Theme B (Variation) 
5:49 Theme A & B (Variations) 
6:13 Theme A (Heroic Variation) 
6:45 Theme C (Friendship) 
7:35 Action Sketches 
8:05 Theme A (Tension Variation) 
8:28 Theme A (Full Out John Williams right here)


----------



## scentline (Jan 14, 2020)

Thanks for the great video, George! It's nice to hear there's still a room for this kind of traditional classical animation score genre in this flood of epic hybrid soundtrack era : )

Cheers!


----------



## Henu (Jan 14, 2020)

Really interesting stuff- love the style and the orchestration chops here!


----------



## Snarf (Jan 14, 2020)

Awesome! I would love to see more stuff like this


----------



## starpainter (Jan 14, 2020)

Thx for sharing this sir, and giving this perspective of things.


----------



## gwscores (Feb 6, 2020)

Henu said:


> Really interesting stuff- love the style and the orchestration chops here!



Thanks!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 6, 2020)

Cool to take the time to show us this. For the last 10 years I sketch all the film's themes for the Director before it's lock. One client likes to use my sketches as 'temp' (later for me to fully finish/score to film). Finding 'themes' that a Director 'connects' with is the best part of scoring IMHO. I do that for free and charge a fee for everything else.  Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## Kubler (Feb 7, 2020)

Thanks for sharing this ! Very interesting to watch and really lovely to listen at. If I may ask, what harp library do you use ? I love how light and delicate it sounds


----------



## Massimo Santi (Feb 9, 2020)

Great orchestration! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## gwscores (Feb 16, 2020)

Kubler said:


> Thanks for sharing this ! Very interesting to watch and really lovely to listen at. If I may ask, what harp library do you use ? I love how light and delicate it sounds



Glad you enjoyed it! All the samples are from Cinesamples, so the harp is from the CineHarp library; with a little mix processing, of course.


----------



## borisb2 (Feb 16, 2020)

gwscores said:


> I thought I'd share with all of you one of my "theme development sketch projects" that I use to explore ideas in preparation for a feature film score.


Thanks for sharing .. really nice themes and development there! Was it all recoreded live in the end or did you create new/more detailed mock-ups out of that? .. or a mixture of the two?


----------



## gwscores (Feb 17, 2020)

borisb2 said:


> Thanks for sharing .. really nice themes and development there! Was it all recoreded live in the end or did you create new/more detailed mock-ups out of that? .. or a mixture of the two?



I wish we'd recorded it live - would be really lovely to hear that! The final versions are fairly close to how it is in the sketches; just mixed and performed much better.


----------

